# Acid reflux!!



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I have an appointment to see the doc tommorow about this damn acid reflux.Its not my usual doc as shes on holiday, im seeing a locum called Dr Tickle







yep i laughed when i heard her name..I dont give a hoot what her name is, if she can get rid of this acid reflux ill kiss her..














only kidding


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Good luck, joolie. I sure hope you find something that works for you.Mark


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Mark, this is really bugging me, today everything i have drank (hot or cold) i can feel it going all the way down into my gut..Its painful drinking tea or coffee, it actually burns when i swallow..If i dont get something soon im going to go nuts..


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

Joolie,The coffee is a no-no!







Something that has worked well for me is Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar mixed with water and honey. It's a great alternative and much cheaper than a PPI prescription! Good Luck with Dr. Tickle


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Aye doctor tickle what a name







I have been drinking orange and honey warmed up but even this is hurting like hell..


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Have to agree with getoutside, I use Braggs ACV and now I am completely off the Zantac. Do not even think about it. Something so simple and it works so well.char


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Where can you buy Braggs ACV at?Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

I get my Braggs at a Health Food Store and it was about $3.00 plus change. Worth every penny.char


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Dr Tickle! more like dr frankenstein







what a weird woman, gave me bugger all for my acid reflux







she says and i quote "there is nothing i can do for you"







Ill tell you what i know the NHS is struggling, but this doc i feel has escaped from the hospital laboratory (they need to get better locks on the door)


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Joolie, is it possible your doctor is adolph indrag? That would at least explain her manner.Getoutside, I don't doubt the effects of the apple cider vinegar; but I, too, no longer have problems and I get to drink coffee--and anything else I choose--without effects.







Mark


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

rofl mark you know i never thought of that..but what a horror she was..


----------



## 15759 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sounds like almost every Dr I've been to too Joolie! I like the spelling of your name btw


----------



## 15874 (Apr 20, 2006)

BRAGG ACV has really helped me well. I like it warm and with maple syrup or something to sweetened.Doesn't hurt to try. Good luck and God bless!AlohaJohn L.


----------

